# Vegan/Vegetarian recipes? Looking for some new dishes to try.



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jul 30, 2017)

I started going with as much plant based foods as I can about a year ago, looking for some good ideas, what's some of your favorites?


----------



## Grindspine (Jul 30, 2017)

I use black beans as a source of protein constantly.

Black bean burgers, black bean chili, black bean burritos, etc.

Also, adding quinoa to rice (and cooking them together) is a nice way to boost the protein content of rice without having to do additional modifications to a recipe!


----------



## Necris (Jul 30, 2017)

A tip, if you want to use beans as a source of protein you'll likely save a significant amount of money by buying bags of dried beans as opposed to canned beans. While there is some variance in the yield you will get depending on the kind of beans you're buying canned beans generally give you about 1 1/2 cups per can while a 1lb bag will give you about 6 cups worth of beans and the difference in cost between a single can and a bag is usually minimal. I just bought groceries today and a 1lb bag of kidney beans cost about the same as 2 cans of kidney beans but offered double the yield. You have to soak the dried beans overnight (I generally give them 24 hours though) and then you need to boil them for a while, but it's hardly a hassle.

Lentils are also a good option - again buy them dried. Red lentils tend to cook faster than green lentils but both have their uses. I made this recipe quite a few times over the winter and can confirm it's good: http://www.theflamingvegan.com/view-post/Easy-Cheesy-Lentil-Soup-for-Cold-Winter-Days

If you need to buy spices for recipes seek out a local Asian food market or Indian specialty store (or even a health food store depending on what you're looking for) - the prices you'll pay for the tiny containers of McCormick spices at a local supermarket are utterly exorbitant. $12 for 3oz of Green Cardamom pods? Fuck off.  $2.50 for the same amount at the Asian market near me. At my local supermarket if you go into the "Mexican" or "international foods" aisle you can find Badia brand spices which are quality and significantly cheaper and you can buy common spices in bulk containers, the same may be true for you, but I still recommend a local Asian food market if you can find one.


If you have a food processor you have an immensely useful tool at your disposal. I've used mine to make homemade peanut butter (and other nut and seed butters), hummus, vegan cheeses, etc. 

If you aren't opposed to the consumption of soy products tofu is an extremely versatile food which is low fat and filled with protein, In addition to things like General Tso's tofu and tofu scramble I've used it to make a vegan "riccotta" for homemade lasagna and raviolis.
Tempeh is also fantastic (it's a fermented soy product, which makes it easier to digest) you can make a great "Bacon" with tempeh which is what I tend to use it for most, although I've also used it crumbled up and fried to add to a spaghetti sauce. you can marinade it and grill it kind of like a meat (I've had varying outcomes).
TVP (Textured Vegetable Protein) - another soy derivative product - is great for making taco "meat" and "meatballs".

I often cook Indian or Middle Eastern dishes, as well as Thai recipes, and if you like those you'll find all sorts of dishes you can prepare which are fantastic. I regularly make Channa Masala (Chickpea Curry) and Masoor Dal (a curry with lentils). The first two take maybe 30 minutes (or less) to make once you get the recipes down and are full of protein. Broccoli with Thai Peanut Sauce is another easy recipe. I made falafel a couple of nights ago and it was easy, taking all of 40 minutes (not counting putting the chickpeas in to soak the day prior) and turned out great, I baked them instead of deep frying them which significantly reduced the fat content.

If you have some white beans sitting unused you could try making Fasolatha (Greek Bean Soup), you likely have all of the ingredients in your refrigerator already. 

I've haven't really left any recipes here, since recipes for all of these are easily found for free on the internet.


----------



## budda (Jul 30, 2017)

It's not a recipe, but half my band is absolutely obsessed with Beyond Meat burgers. Check them out if you haven't (since it's grill season).


----------



## IGC (Jul 30, 2017)

HI Distinguished, this isn't a recipe, but I recently started a low cholesterol diet and discovered these wich I highly recommend...just nuke for 5 mins, good to go. Can't imagine any animal matters in them.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Aug 1, 2017)

If you've got a Verts near you (pita restaurant, same kind of "build your own" deal as Chipotle and Mod Pizza) try the falafel with some hummus, spinach, and onion. Can't speak for how healthy it is, but my measure for how "healthy" a meal is nowadays is weather or not it makes my stomach feel like exploding... and I usually feel pretty good after eating that.

Actually, I'm in need of some recommendations here too, cause I've got real bad stomach issues, and, for some reason vegetarian (or, at least pescatarian) dishes do alright by me.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 2, 2017)

I mean, it depends on what you have available.

As far as processed foods, Morningstar Farm's Spicy Black Bean Burgers are great to throw into any Tex-Mex dishes. I serve them with southwest-style rice (rice with cilantro, green peppers, cumin, oregano, and tomato) or chili-lime corn (with tomato, cumin, black pepper, chili powder, lime juice, and oregano). They can also be used with McCormick taco seasoning or equivalent and thrown into southwest-style tacos with rice, lettuce, and tomato.

Another quick favourite of mine is Morningstar Farms Tomato Basil Burger served with a side of pasta or risotto.

If I have a little more time, I like to make dishes like Chana Masala, Rajma Masala, Succotash, Vegetarian Chili, or Vegetarian Stir Fry. These are all pretty easy once you get a little experience making them.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 2, 2017)

Idk how you feel about eggs/egg whites, but I'm sure they can be replaced for a more vegan-friendly binding agent. 

Cauliflower pizza. 

Take a cheese grater and grate at least two heads of cauliflower. Add black pepper, oregano/seasonings you like. Crack one egg per head of cauliflower and mix it up, along with some shredded cheese. This is your crust. 

I'm sure you can google recipes to buy you specific needs/wants. But that's the gist of it. You can basically eat nothing but vegetables while eating pizza. And it's very light. Won't put you into carb sleep.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry, I don't know why I forgot that you mentioned vegan. The dishes I mentioned above are not vegan, although the last four I briefly mentioned can be made that way, if you are careful. The Morningstar burgers, IIRC are not vegan.


----------



## bpprox22 (Aug 2, 2017)

Broccoli Tofu Stir-fry is a great dish (according to my vegan co-workers)


----------



## Necris (Aug 2, 2017)

To make a vegan egg replacement combine 1 tablespoon ground flax seed (flax meal) with 2 1/2 Tablespoons of water per egg and let the mixture sit for a few minutes to thicken - it may not be quite the same (I've never cooked with eggs) but it works well enough for many recipes. I've made pancakes, brownies and muffins using flax egg. You can also use ground up chia seeds in place of flax meal.

However, don't expect to make a batch of flax egg and fry it up. It tastes nothing like an egg - that's not the function it's supposed to serve. You'll want to look to a tofu based recipe for that - such as tofu scramble.

Chia seeds can also be used to make jam (look up Chia Jam for basic instructions), I mention it because chia seeds contain a reasonable amount of protein per serving (and fiber) - so you can have jam and not just be consuming pure sugar.

On the topic of Morningstar - they're not vegan, neither are Quorn - as most if not all of their products contain egg or milk. As I recall this is also true of Boca and Lightlife although both companies do offer some vegan products - you just have to read the ingredient list.

Gardein and Tofurkey are the safest bet for Vegan "meats" however they're very expensive at $4 to $5 or more per package. I'd recommend learning how to make Seitan (provided you aren't also bent on eating gluten free since vital wheat gluten is a key ingredient in Seitan) since you can make vegan hot dogs, sausages, etc. with it and it's not that hard. I made seitan pepperoni a couple of weeks ago for a pizza.


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 2, 2017)

Along the lines of Necris's comments on buying bulk beans... Bulk rice is a win! A huge bag of jasmine rice at an Asian grocery or a bulk foods store can last for months if you're only cooking a cup at a time.

I use my rice cooker for at least three meals a week.

A good 8-cup digitally controlled rice cooker can be had for less than $30. Mixing some well-soaked beans or lentils in with rice can make the basis of many meals. A good rice cooker can also be used to steam vegetables!


----------



## Anquished (Aug 4, 2017)

Depending on your view on eggs (I know some vegetarians don't touch them), this vegetarian one is quite nice: https://www.thebodycoach.com/blog/lean-lentil-burger-with-portobello-mushroom-56.html

Easy enough to prepare and tastes great. Also I'm sure a vegan egg replacement will work just fine with it.


----------



## odibrom (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't believe no one posted this before... https://www.youtube.com/user/VeganBlackMetalChef?spfreload=10

All the previous suggestions on buy dried beans/lentils/etc. instead of canned beans are spot on!

I'm vegie since 1995. I don't follow no recipes, every time is an opportunity to change something. However, I try to have a full meal without nutrients loss: lots of vegies, brown rice and/or full/complete cereals, leguminous beans and seeds (chick peas, peas, lentils, beans, there are lots of variants to choose from, I prefer the smaller ones = less flatulence... true word!) and fruit.

Generally, I cook cereals with some sort of leaf vegie and the leguminous with a sweet vegie, like carrots or pumpkins. When I'm in a hurry, full grain spaghetti with onions, green peas (frozen or fresh), olive oil and Miso is an excellent meal and pretty fast to cook.

Mixing cereals is OK for a meal, but mixing leguminous is not so (too heavy for the Intestines, it will make the digestion too long and... lots of flatulence as an aftermath).

Pressure cooking the leguminous is a way of getting things fast, specially with chick peas and soy beans. As for beans, we (me, my wife and kids) prefer AZUKI beans: small, red Chinese/Japanese beans, also called red soy or something alike. Fantastic beans, super tasteful and sweet (unlike the soy bean). Pressure cook by 25 minutes as a reference.
The Mungo/Monk Bean (a small green bean also known as the green soy) is fantastic to let sprout and eat raw in salads, put it in water for 3 to 4 days, but change the water daily. Bang, instant protein source in raw format.

Sprouts are wonderful, it's like eating fresh life. They are full of nutrients and vitamins.

RAW GINGER in all meals with leguminous. It helps prevent flatulence (we all fart, but ginger helps it not being so... inconvenient).

Seaweeds are and extra source of vitamins and minerals, calcium included of course, with a 10x rate over cow milk some times.

Last but not least: do favor an alkaline meal against an acidic one. Vegie live style favors it, but may not be enough. avoid processed food whenever possible. You can process it yourself most of the times. Also favor organic certified food, for the agrotoxics used in large scale food farming is poisoning everything, cause of diseases like many forms of cancer, infertility or allergies, for example.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Aug 4, 2017)

Science_Penguin said:


> Actually, I'm in need of some recommendations here too, cause I've got real bad stomach issues, and, for some reason vegetarian (or, at least pescatarian) dishes do alright by me.



The ones I've tried most recently are things like tofu tacos (cut tofu into strips, batter it like you would a piece of fish, but with almond milk and bread crumbs, pan fry in olive oil, fix it like you would a normal taco) , tofu chili including vegan "meat substitute" crumbles, falafel burritos, sushi with asparagus, avocado and/or sweet potato. There's even a way to make vegan chocolate pudding with a base of avocado. Good stuff. 

Youtube has been really helpful in finding some of this stuff.


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 5, 2017)

odibrom said:


> Last but not least: do favor an alkaline meal against an acidic one. Vegie live style favors it, but may not be enough. avoid processed food whenever possible. You can process it yourself most of the times. Also favor organic certified food, for the agrotoxics used in large scale food farming is poisoning everything, cause of diseases like many forms of cancer, infertility or allergies, for example.



I'd always suspected you were Gwyneth Paltrow!


----------



## odibrom (Aug 5, 2017)

lol, I can ensure you I am not...


----------



## Semi-pro (Nov 20, 2017)

We've had this thing in Finland for a few years called "pulled oats". It's got more protein than meat or chicken, it's 100% plant based (oat and beans) and it tastes good. Not sure if it's availabe abroad, but check it out: http://goldandgreenfoods.com/ - maybe you could ask if your local market could get its hands on it?


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jun 15, 2018)

My favorite easy after-work veggie meal is to put rice and red lentils (dry) into the rice cooker with curry paste, shredded cabbage, and peanuts,and coconut (though really just whatever you've got around). Everything gets cooked perfectly, it's super easy, and very tasty. Also nearly free.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jun 16, 2018)

http://www.thisrawsomeveganlife.com/p/recipes.html?m=1

There are some good raw recipes on this site. I typically just eat a ton of fresh fruit for the day, and celery with PB once in a while; but I avoid protein and mucus forming foods as often as possible.


----------



## Edika (Jun 16, 2018)

A vegetarian recipe that's more Mediterranean style would be green beans stew. You put green beans, finely chopped onions and garlic, potatoes, carrots, persil, a can of chopped tomatoes or fresh tomatoes, olive oil, salt, pepper, oregano, a bit of sugar for the tomato acidity and water and let it boil until most of the water has gone and carrots and potatoes are soft (about an hour). If you don't mind dairy products accompany it with some feta cheese.

You can do the same with peas but replace persil with dill and the tomato sauce with lemon juice.


----------



## Edika (Jun 16, 2018)

A vegetarian recipe that's more Mediterranean style would be green beans stew. You put green beans, finely chopped onions and garlic, potatoes, carrots, persil, a can of chopped tomatoes or fresh tomatoes, olive oil, salt, pepper, oregano, a bit of sugar for the tomato acidity and water and let it boil until most of the water has gone and carrots and potatoes are soft (about an hour). If you don't mind dairy products accompany it with some feta cheese.

You can do the same with peas but replace persil with dill and the tomato sauce with lemon juice.

The secret for extra taste is quite a bit of olive oil.


----------



## Drew (Jul 11, 2018)

Kind of a cop-out, but really good bread is amazing and, technically speaking, vegan. 

There's a couple baguette recipes I use, but this is one of my favorites and has the added benefit of being publicly available. It's good as is, but I also generally double the starter and cut flour and water from the bulk ferment to offset: 

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/classic-baguettes-and-stuffed-baguettes-recipe 

Baguettes are fun because the difference between a mediocre one and a great one is all technique.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 11, 2018)

https://www.connoisseurusveg.com/thai-massaman-curry/

Or... start here: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/142055/chicken-massaman-curry/ but sub one package of extra firm tofu for the chicken and either leave out the fish sauce or try substituting 1/4 cup of vegetable broth. If you don't have vegetable broth, but you have any canned vegetables, you can also use the water out of the can. I prefer to add 3-4 sliced mushrooms, and then save the liquid from a can of chickpeas from another recipe to use for a little extra saltiness and flavour. I also sub out the curry paste for a mix of spices on hand, like garlic powder, curry powder, black pepper, cardamom, and turmeric, but you can improvise pretty much whatever you feel like when making a curry, IMO. To me, the thing that makes the masssaman curry a massaman curry is the tamarind (I prefer fresh), ginger, coconut, and of course the hearty root vegetable chunks. That's the basic idea of it...

Basically, take your oil and heat it in your pan, once the oil is hot, stir in your dry spices. You let it simmer a few minutes, then add wet ingredients, stir, and then add your vegetables and tofu, then stir some more, let it come to a boil, cover for usually ~15 minutes, then let it cool for a few minutes, and serve with jasmine rice or brown rice. Make sure you use tamarind and ginger and garlic, definitely coconut milk, probably onion (sweet and yellow work best, IMO) and potato or sweet potato, then either carrots or turnips or something like that. Salt to taste. Mmm.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 13, 2018)

Gazpacho? perfect for summer, and also it's white version

Post-war healthy and delicious drinks


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 23, 2018)

Skimmed through this a bit as I've switched over to vegetarian (occasionally pescatarian but I try to stay away from farmed fish and seafood).

Another great suggestion I haven't seen anyone mention is Jack fruit in place of pulled pork. It has a very similar texture and there's plenty of recipes online. With sweet bbq sauces you wouldn't even miss the pork.

Also I prefer roasted cauliflower for tacos. If you spice tacos with chili, a little cayenne, and cumin it really brings it a meaty flavour to it. It's especially good if you like tacos with all the fixings, but if you're a bread + protein + sauce kinda person then it may not be great. 

On the topic of great tacos, I've had a few walnut charizo ones at some restaurants that are on the trendy, hipster, expensive side but they were pretty good, albeit a bit dry. The best vegan taco I've ever had was actually made with cactus "meat," which tasted almost like a fajita stir fry. 

Otherwise Mediterranean, Thai, and Indian are always a good choice since they frequently use tofu, hummus, cauliflower and other non-meat things. Also look up cashew cheese in place of ricotta for Italian style cooking.


----------



## Solodini (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's some recipes I knocked together for a pal who was trying to eat healthier. There are some options for where meat can be used as they are an omnivore but obviously just go with the v/V versions for this thread. 



Can add flaxseed to literally any of these for omega 3 for your brain.


Meal 1: refried beans, baked sweet potato, fried aubergine, pickled cabbage/coleslaw

Around 20 mins prep time, 90 mins cook for beans and sweet potato, 3-5 days pickling time in advance for cabbage

Cook 2 sweet potatoes at once and you should have leftovers enough for lunch the next day. Sweet potato can be replaced with ¼ of a butternut squash. Don’t peel as the skin cooks nicely and contains lots of vitamins

All of this can be placed in tacos/burritos with a bit of hot sauce.


Refried beans

Small saucepan

A couple of hundred grams of black beans or pinto beans

Add hot water enough to fill saucepan

Finely chopped four or five cloves of garlic and add to pan

Add a couple of tablespoons of olive pomace oil (buy from maqbools)

Add a teaspoon or two salt to pan. Be sparing as you can always add more later

Keep heat on pan At a low simmer and keep topping up with water as water cooks off. keep a lid on them.

Once beans are well cooked enough to be soft mash with potato masher or bottom of a bottle.


Alternative to refried beans

Mung beans/mung daal/mungdall/moong dal

Slice a red onion into thin strips.

Heat olive pomace oil in a small saucepan over a low heat. Add red onion and keep stirring as it starts to brown but not burn/blacken. Should become more fragrant.

Add less than half a pan of mung beans and fill to top with hot water.

Add a couple of teaspoons of sea salt

Place lid on pot and top up water as it cooks off.

When beans are soft enough to enjoy, remove lid and cook down until water forms a thicker fluid around the beans.


Fried aubergine

Slice aubergine into 0.5-1cm thick slices

Heat olive pomace oil in a frying pan over a medium heat. Err toward more than you think you’ll need.

Add aubergine slices flat in pan. Sprinkle with sea salt. Cook until top of aubergine slice no longer looks dry and then turn over. Cool no further than starting to brown. Repeat this process until all the aubergine has been cooked, topping up oil in pan as necessary as aubergine will absorb lots of it.


Baked sweet potato

Chop rough ends of sweet potato off.

Stick in oven and turn up to 180-200 degrees C until the flesh has noticeably shrunk in the skin.

Remove from oven and slice in half.


Pickled cabbage/coleslaw

Finely slice a red cabbage into noodles. Do not wash cabbage beforehand.

Place in a large glass jar until full. Top with warm water. Add sea salt. Taste brine. Should taste similar salinity to the sea. Tightly secure lid and leave jar on counter/table/windowsill for 3-5 days, upending daily to move the yeasts in the jar around the cabbage.

After this time, store in fridge once opened.

For coleslaw, use a mix of red cabbage, red onion and carrot, and add mustard seeds to the brine.


Pile all of this up on a plate and consume.


Dessert

2 tablespoons of fresh ground peanut butter.

One brown banana. Mash together

Mix in cocoa powder from Lidl

1-2 tablespoons of coconut oil. Microwave 30 secs at a time to melt and mix in.


Meal 2: around 30 mins. Should have leftovers for lunch the next day.


Broccoli and pumpkin seed soup with gram flour pancakes

Chop red onion into thin strips

Heat olive pomace oil in a large saucepan over low heat

Add onion and keep stirring to caramelise, not burn. Should be one fragrant.

Chop 3-5 cloves of garlic and add to pan.

Chop a head of broccoli to separate stems and chop up tender part of stalk. Bin the tough bit but add the rest to the pan and top up with hot water. Add a couple of tablespoons of sea salt and add lid.

Once broccoli has become vibrant green and soft but it’s green hasn’t started fading yet, turn heat off pan and leave to sit for 5-10 mins.

Once cooler, use a stick blender to blend soup smooth.

Add a tall narrow jar of pumpkin seeds.


Pour a small pile of gram flour into the bottom of a breakfast bowl. Add a teaspoon of salt. Add a little water and mix with a fork to make a thick paste, with no bundles of dry flour. Add little bits more water and mix until a pancake batter consistency is achieved.

Heat some olive pomace oil in a frying pan. Pour in some batter and cook until the top stops looking wet, then flip and cook until lightly browned. Repeat until all batter is used.


Serve and Consume.


Meal 3: tempeh satay. Can do with chicken/pork if you want meat. Should have leftovers for lunch the next day


If using meat, fry in oil, or grill, beforehand. If using tempeh, no need, just defrost packet in basin of hot/warm water


Finely chop one red onion, 3-5 cloves of garlic and as much chilli as you like

Add to a frying pan of hot olive pomace oil

Stir until onion is soft

Add 3-4 tablespoons of fresh ground peanut butter from New Leaf Cooperative and a couple of tablespoons of soy sauce. Stir to melt down peanut butter

Chop ⅓ off of a bar of creamed coconut from Asian supermarket, add this ⅓ to pan and add some water. Stir over heat to melt down, adding more water as necessary to maintain sauce consistency not too thick or dry.

Add chopped red bell pepper and meat/1cm thick slices of tempeh to sauce. Add more soy sauce if more salt is needed to bring out the flavours.


Fill base of large saucepan with 1inch depth of hot water. Place a bowl in bottom of saucepan. Place head of broccoli in bowl.

Turn medium heat on pan and place lid on. Once broccoli becomes vibrant green but not too soft, remove from pan.


Serve and consume. Could serve with pickled cabbage, too.



Meal 4: Nepalese green beans with cauliflower rice. Around 40 mins. Should have enough leftover for lunch the next day.


Finely chop cauliflower and place on baking tray. Pour olive pomace oil over this and place in oven around 150 degrees until soft.


Heat olive pomace oil in a frying pan. Chop red onion into thin strips

Add mustard seeds and stir until they start to pop

Add red onion and cook until soft

Finely chop one tablespoon of ginger and add to pan with a teaspoon of cayenne pepper (dry from jar). Add a packet of green beans and stir to coat in flavours in pan.

Add flakes coconut from packet. Around 100-200 grams to roughly equal the amount of free beans. Cook a couple of minutes to slightly soften but still have some crunch. Squeeze in juice of one lemon and add one tablespoon of salt and some pepper to taste.


Serve and consume.


Meal 5

Gram flour pizza. Around 45 mins. Put 2 in oven and have other for lunch the next day.


Pour a small pile of gram flour into the bottom of a breakfast bowl. Add a teaspoon of salt. Add a little water and mix with a fork to make a thick paste, with no bundles of dry flour. Add little bits more water and mix until a pancake batter consistency is achieved.

Heat some olive pomace oil in a frying pan. Pour in some batter and cook until the top stops looking wet, then flip and cook until lightly browned. Repeat until all batter is used.


Finely chop red onion and a few cloves of garlic and fry until soft. Add tin of chopped tomatoes, a pinch of salt and a teaspoon of oregano. Cool on a medium heat until thick.


Spread on pancake base, add spinach then cheese and veggies/toppings. Place in oven and cook until cheese is melted.


Serve and consume.


Meal 6: easy

Ramen with peanut butter sauce and pickled cabbage


Microwave 1-2 packets of ramen

Add 2-3 tablespoons of peanut butter and stir with a fork to emulsify into the broth.

Add a few heaped forkfuls of pickled cabbage.


Consume.


Meal 7: haggis (vege or otherwise), neeps and sweet potato, with carrot and salad. Around 45 mins. Should be leftovers for lunch the next day.


Put all of the above, except salad,in the oven until cooked. Mash the root veg except carrot.


Serve and consume, with optional gravy if a bit dry.


Meal 8: lentil and veg stew thing


In a large frying pan or wok, get some oil medium hot and add some sliced onion. Stir until caramelised. Add some finely sliced mushrooms and aubergine, continue stirring until aubergine becomes softer. Add 2 heaped teaspoons of salt and some sliced garlic. Add 300g dried red lentils, one can of tomatoes and refill can with water and add to pan, then turn heat down to medium. Once lentils are almost soft enough to eat, chop a head of broccoli into bite size pieces and stir in. Give 5 mins to cook, turn off heat and leave to cook in residual heat if broccoli is still tough.


Serve and enjoy. Microwave leftovers for next day lunch.


Breakfast:


Pour 100g of mixed seeds in a bowl, cover with oats and add some water/milk. Microwave for a minute. Stir. Microwave another minute. Add a little brown sugar if you want sweetness. Consume


Or


Pour 100g of flaxseed into a bowl. Cover with cocoa powder. Add some water and slowly stir to make chocolatey paste. Add more water and mix to make a bit less thick.

Chop ⅓ off of a bar of creamed coconut from Asian supermarket and add to bowl.

Microwave for 90 secs, stir, add more water if getting too thick, microwave another minute or so, stir. Put in tub and consume as much as you have time for and take the rest with you about your day. It takes a while to eat. Add some chopped banana if you want a little more sweetness. Must be chopped if eating in public or Wiz Khalifa will be offended.


----------

